# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  102 vjet pavarësi: Cili është problemi më i madh i shqiptarëve sot?

## Albo

Ne pak dite do festojme 102 vjetorin e pavaresise se Shqiperise ne mbare boten. Krahas urimeve  e perplasjeve te gotave, po hap nje teme ne forum qe eshte nje pyetje personale per cdo shqiptar sot.

*- Cili mendoni ju eshte problemi me i madh i shqiptareve ne vitin 2014?*

Secili eshte i lire t'i japi pergjigje pyetjes se mesiperme ashtu sic e gjykon te udhes. Nuk ka nevoje per replika apo komente, mund te lexoni ne heshtje mendimin e njeri-tjetrit.

Gëzuar për shumë vjet pavarësinë!

Albo

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Po e filloj une i pari,dhe nuk eshte personale o "ad personam"

Problemi kryesor ne Shqiperi jane personat si puna "jote",personat qe mbrojne e mbrojten me mish e shpirt te gjithe korrupsionin e krimet kundrejte popullit dhe ekonomise te kryera nga Sali Berisha.Personat qe kane legjitimuar te gjithe politiken e sotme dhe qe lane pa u gjykuar krimet e te kaluares komuniste.Personat qe perkrahen sjelljen e trashgimerise komuniste ne nje sistem tjeter.Personat qe zbatuan idealin e babait te tyre korruptiv;Te gjithe bashkevuajtes e te gjithe fajtor. (Sali Berisha)

Personat qe ndaluan hapjen e dosjeve,personat qe ndaluan dallimin e personit te keq nga ai i miri,dallimin e kriminelit nga ai i drejti,dallimin e hajdutit nga ai i ndershmi.Se e bene me vetedije o nga injoranca eshte problem tjeter,e para hyne tek morali e dyta tek psikologjia.
Persona qe e mbajne peng kete vend midis fotove te Enverit dhe fotove te Saliut,ku ka vetem dy llogore ku mund te zgjedhes;varferine e maskallikun per te gjithe o vaferine per nje pjese e maskallikun per pjesen tjeter.Nje rrugezgjidhje te trete e ndaluat,nuk ka.

(Eshte turp,qe sot Edi Rama dhe Ilir Meta tallin menderen me hapjen e dosjeve,dhe kjo eshte nje tallje qe i drejtohet ju demokrateve,ju mungon vetem qe Nexhmija t'ju shpegoje demokracine dhe jeni ne rregull.Ata nuk do ti hapin,se prishet pakti qe ka qeverisur deri me sot,por sikur ti hapin duhet te futeni 10 pashe nen dhe me gjithe fotografin e Saliut ).

----------

dendi (27-11-2014),Maqellarjot (26-11-2014),Marjo_Fier (02-12-2014)

----------


## VOLSIV

Problemi me i madh per Shqipetaret pas 102 vjet pavaresi eshte pavaresia nga mafia politike.

----------

Marjo_Fier (02-12-2014),zylfije (02-12-2014)

----------


## OPARI

vete ne shqipetaret jemi problemi

----------


## iliria e para

Serbi, greku, turku dhe sherbetoret e tyre (mendja e roberuar e shqiptarit), pastaj korrupsioni nga fundi ne krye.

----------


## ane

Ne nje treg shiteshin tru ,truri i amerikanit kushtonte 50 euro ,i gjermanit 100 ,i japonezit 150 ndersa i shqiptarit 1000 euro .Nje njeri i nevrikosur pyeti shitesin ,si eshte e mundur truri i shqiptarit te kushton kaq shtrenjte nderkohe truret e tjere shume me lire ,epo ia kthen shitesi ,keta truret tjere jane te perdorur ndersa i shqiptarit eshte ne gjendje te re ,i paperdorur fare  :sarkastik: 

Autori i kesaj batute ka qene shqiptari i pare qe e ka kuptu problemin me te madh te shqiptareve ,keshtuqe problemi me i madh i shqiptareve eshte askush tjeter pos shqiptari vet!

----------


## ane

> Po e filloj une i pari,dhe nuk eshte personale o "ad personam"
> 
> Problemi kryesor ne Shqiperi jane personat si puna "jote",personat qe mbrojne e mbrojten me mish e shpirt te gjithe korrupsionin e krimet kundrejte popullit dhe ekonomise te kryera nga Sali Berisha.Personat qe kane legjitimuar te gjithe politiken e sotme dhe qe lane pa u gjykuar krimet e te kaluares komuniste.Personat qe perkrahen sjelljen e trashgimerise komuniste ne nje sistem tjeter.Personat qe zbatuan idealin e babait te tyre korruptiv;Te gjithe bashkevuajtes e te gjithe fajtor. (Sali Berisha)
> 
> Personat qe ndaluan hapjen e dosjeve,personat qe ndaluan dallimin e personit te keq nga ai i miri,dallimin e kriminelit nga ai i drejti,dallimin e hajdutit nga ai i ndershmi.Se e bene me vetedije o nga injoranca eshte problem tjeter,e para hyne tek morali e dyta tek psikologjia.
> Persona qe e mbajne peng kete vend midis fotove te Enverit dhe fotove te Saliut,ku ka vetem dy llogore ku mund te zgjedhes;varferine e maskallikun per te gjithe o vaferine per nje pjese e maskallikun per pjesen tjeter.Nje rrugezgjidhje te trete e ndaluat,nuk ka.
> 
> (Eshte turp,qe sot Edi Rama dhe Ilir Meta tallin menderen me hapjen e dosjeve,dhe kjo eshte nje tallje qe i drejtohet ju demokrateve,ju mungon vetem qe Nexhmija t'ju shpegoje demokracine dhe jeni ne rregull.Ata nuk do ti hapin,se prishet pakti qe ka qeverisur deri me sot,por sikur ti hapin duhet te futeni 10 pashe nen dhe me gjithe fotografin e Saliut ).


As Sali Berisha ,as Edi Rama e as Ilir Meta nuk perfituan postet vet  e nuk bene ate qe bene e ate qe vazhdojne te bejne pos me bekimin e vet popullit ,populli eshte ai qe ju dha kete mundesi dhe po ky popull do vazhdoj te bej te njejten gje edhe per shume kohe .

----------

zylfije (02-12-2014)

----------


## Meriamun

Problemi me i madh qe ka Shqiperia eshte kthimi ne pushtet i niperve dhe mbesave te vampireve te kuq. Pjella e atyre te cilet vrane dhe internuan baballaret e kombit dhe kultures shqiptare.

----------


## teddy love

Gezuar Festen e Pavarsise ne rralle te pare!!! 102 vjet shtet i lire dhe i pavarur fale aty trimave qe e deshen me te vertete kete vend dhe e mbrojten pa asnje lloj interesi por sepse vertet menduar per token e gjakun e Shqipeve qe te vazhdoje te ekzistoje e te mos humbe gjaku i Shqipeve. Ato ishin Bijte e vertete te Shqiponjave sepse ato diten ta meritojne me gjak kete emer. 

Kurse sot asnje nuk mendon si ta beje kete vend te nderuar ashtu sic e meriton dhe sic i ka hije Tokes se Shqiponjave por te gjithe mendojne si te vijne ne pushtet e te kene mundesi te pasurohen me lehte ne kurriz te popullit te shkrete. E populli voton e i beson cdo pushtetari qe del gjate fushates zgjedhore me fjale te bukura por nuk e kuptojne se po i besojne vete "armikut" te rralles qe ska ne mend te beje asgje per kete vend por vec te pasurohet per vete sa te lere te pasur dhe shume breza pas tij. Pra,te dashur shqiptare ne pushtohemi cdo 4 vjet nga vete shqiptaret dhe ky eshte problemi jone me i madh,qe akoma se kemi kuptuar se duke i besuar voten dikujt qe flet perralla gjate zgjedhjeve vetem vulosim mjerimin tone per 4 vite te tjera. Deri sa te ndergjegjesohemi qe pushteti eshte per te miren e vendit e jo te atij qe ngroh karrigen e Kryeministrit apo Presidentit Shqiperia do "pushtohet" pa fund deri sa te shkaterrohet totalisht nga mjerimi dhe varferia...

----------


## Albo

Problemi me i madh qe une shoh me shqiptaret sot eshte se ata jane duke humbur shpresen. Tirana sapo pa nje nga protestat me te medha ne numer ne keto 20 vjet, ku qindra mijera qytetare dalin ne protesta ndaj qeverise per te protestuar me nje mesazh ekonomik dhe te thjeshte: "Politikat e tua o Qeveri po e bejne jeten time si qytetar te pamundur!" Kurse Prishtina ka plot 6 muaj qe ka mbajtur zgjedhje parlamentare, ne te cilat 7 ne 10 votues votuan kunder qeverise dhe korrupsionit, dhe pas 6 muajsh peripecish politike, njeriu qe zgjedhesit votuan kunder eshte ende ne pushtet dhe zgerdhiet para votuesve qe e ndeshkuan me vote. Dhe shtoji ketij realiteti politik edhe realitetin tejet e veshtire ekonomik: numri i vetevrasjeve dhe emigrimit jashte Shqiperise e Kosoves nga te rinjte eshte ne rritje, aqsa BE po kercenon se do te heqi liberalizimin e vizave ndaj shqiptareve! Shqiptaret po humbin shpresen pasi nuk shohin nje rrugedalje nga qorrsokaku qe e gjejne veten dhe nuk besojne se e ardhmja do te sjelli nje jete me te mire per ta.

Problemi dhe zgjidhja ne fakt eshte e njejte. Gjendja ka precipetuar ne kete pike, pasi shqiptaret e lire sot, nuk e kuptojne sic duhet lirine e tyre: ata e kane marre si te falur lirine e tyre, dhe nuk jane gati te mbajne asnje pergjegjesi per te. E degjon e lexon shpesh kete papergjegjshmeri te shqiptareve te lire duke bere me faj gjithmone politikanet e tyre, pushtetin dhe asnjehere te mos pranojne fajin, se tek e fundit, jane ata qe i sollen keta politikane ne pushte dhe i kane votuar per 20 vjet. Dhe ky deshperim eshte i rrezikshem jo vetem per mireqenien shpirterore te shqiptareve por edhe per vete demokracine shqiptare: nje numer gjithmone e me i madh i shqiptareve nuk dalin te votojne ne zgjedhje duke hequr dore nga pergjegjesite e tyre qytetare pasi, duke i hapur driten jeshile "diktatures se pakices". Ne zgjedhjet e fundit te mbajtura ne Shqiperi, klasa e re politike e deputeteve, u mbush me kriminele e "biznesmene" te dyshimte pasi nga mospjesmarrja ne mase e shqiptareve ne zgjedhje, qe te behesh deputet mjaftojne 6000 vota. Dhe cmimi i nje vote per shitje ne Shqiperi varionte nga $10-$50.

Zgjidhja e daljes nga kjo situate deshperimi eshte e lidhur me zemren e problemit: nese shqiptaret do te vazhdojne te tregohen indiferente ndaj zhvillimeve politike dhe ekonomike qe ndikojne direkt jeten e tyre si qytetare, shkalla e tyre e deshperimit vetem sa do te degjeneroje me keq. Por nese shqiptaret e vrasin indiferencen e tyre dhe ngrejne zerin e tyre si qytetare te lire, duke protestuar dhe duke kerkuar ndryshim, gjerat nuk do te ngelen ne statusin qe jane aktualisht. Dhe nuk mjafton vetem ngritja e zerit, nuk mjafton vetem protesta, nuk mjafton vetem tregimi me gisht nga pushtetaret e klasa aktuale e korruptuar politike, nevojitet edhe nje pjesemarrje me e madhe e shqiptareve ne procesin politik te vendit. Te gjithe ata qe kane 20 vjet qe protestojne si qytetare, ka ardhur koha qe te kandidojne per te ardhur ne pushtet. Gjerat nuk ndryshojne brenda nje nate apo nje dite, por ndryshimi nuk fillon me nje njeri te vetem, ndryshimi fillon me secilin prej nesh. 

Ky eshte ne vetvete edhe testi i kohes qe jetojme per ne shqiptaret. Jemi duke jetuar ne epoken e arte te lirise e demokracise, dhe deri me sot nuk kemi mundur qe idealin e lirise dhe demokracise ta misherojme ne jetet tona dhe ne shoqerite tona. Demokracia dhe liria ka ngelur ende nje "ideal i genjeshtert" qe tingellon bukur kur e degjon e lexon, por qe nuk e gjen ne shoqerite shqiptare. Dhe faji per kete eshte i yni si qytetare.

Mesazhi im per gjithe shqiptaret ne kete feste pavaresie e clirimi eshte: Shqiptare, zgjohuni nga gjumi dhe mbroni lirite dhe te drejtat tuaja si qytetare nga ata qe ju shkelin me kembe perdite me vendimet dhe politikat e tyre!

I lutem Zotit qe nentori i vitit te ardhshem te na gjeje me shprese te ngjallur e jo te vdekur...

Albo

----------


## teddy love

Ky e tregon me mire se une Demokracine e problemin me te madh te shqiptareve

----------

Hoxhaj Gashi (02-12-2014)

----------


## ladiladi

Gezuar festat.
Problemi me i madh i shqiptareve te sotem eshte se duhet te zgjidhin problemin qe eshte krijuar qe ne zanafillen e kombit tone,PERCARJEN.Sa breza kane kaluar dhe sa do te kalojne qe te behemi BASHKE???
Lum kush te rronje/Ta shoh zonje.

----------

Hoxhaj Gashi (02-12-2014)

----------


## Norça.li

*

Pos problemeve te panumerta...

...Problem numer NJE eshte se sot jemi me te varur se atehere kur kemi qene te (vete)shpallur si te pavarur!

P.S.
Na zgjodhen kryetare, qeveri...me zarfa, sms-a...kurse neve kremtojme pavaresine...kulmi

*

----------

Hoxhaj Gashi (02-12-2014),zylfije (02-12-2014)

----------


## Lexuesi_

Mendoj qe eshte I njejti problem I cili ka qen para 102 viteve !

----------


## Rusnod

Liria është e drejtja e çdo njeri për të qënë të ndershëm, për të thënë dhe për të menduar pa hipokrizi. Një njeri i cili i fsheh mendimet e tij, i cili frikohet të thënë atë që mendon - njeriu i tillë është i pandershëm. Një njeri i cili varet nga qeveria e keq dhe nuk e bën asgjë për të qënë një qeveri e mirë - njeriu i tillë është i pandershëm. Një njeri i cili pranon të i nënshtrohet ligjve të pandershëm dhe pranon me atë që nëpër dheut e tij, ku ai ka lindur, shkojnë njerez të cilët e fyejnë atë - njeriu i tillë është i pandershëm. Një fëmijë nga ai çast kur ai fillon të mendon, këtë fëmijë duhet të mendon për gjithë atë që ai sheh, duhet të mëshiron të gjithve që nuk mundosojnë të jëtojnë me nder, ai duhet te punon për të qënë gjithë njerez të ndershëm dhe ai i vetë duhet të qënë njeriu i ndershëm. Një fëmijë i cili nuk mendon për atë që ndodh afër atij, i cili kënaqet me atë që ai jeton kot nuk duke menduar për atë që jeton me nder - këtë fëmijë është i ngjashëm me batakçi.
Hose Marti

----------

Hoxhaj Gashi (02-12-2014)

----------


## rromanoku

Nuk ka majtas nuk ka djathtas, ka Nalt e ka poshte.Zgjidh e merr !!!

----------


## SHPATARAKU

Kemi 102 vjet perpjekje , lufte me fqinjet ,102 vjet vuajtje per mbijetes me qeveritar qe sillen Sikur kane zbritur nga hena dhe harrojne se nga çkatun jane ,kemi 102 vjet qe na perfaqsojne njerez te mesatares qe me zor merrnin noten 7 apo 8 ne provimet e shkolles se mesme ( spo flas per shkollen universitare )dhe na krekosen si Pr .Dr.!keta njerez qe populli i voton pa i njohur fare vetem me kriterin se perfaqson njeren apo tjetren force politike .,qe mbajne ne duart e tyre jo dosje me plane zhvilli te zones qe perfaqsojne por iPhone 6 , qe bredhin me makina 4x4 sepse rruget na qenkan skandaloze ,qe kurre mbasi Kane marre mandatin e deputetit nuk vizitojne votuesit e tyre, ne keta 102 vjet populli i ka besuar fatin e vet njerezve qe tradhtojne familjen e tyre , qe nuk kane lene hotel pa i mesuar deren e fshehte Nga mbrapa larg syve te kureshtarve! Ne keta 102 vjet u mesuam te ulim koken , nuk hudhem veshtrimin ne horizont si shqiponjat por u ngatarruam me kembet tona ,si eshte e mundur ?? 102 vjet pavarsi nga osmanet dhe kemi 25 vjet  qe merremi me Sali Berishen , ne 102 vjet pavarsi 45 vjet na zgerdhiu E Hoxha. Ne 102 vjet nja 25 vjet na hangu A Zogu,, dhe sa vite na ngelen ?? Smbarojne çakejte more vellezer !!! Shqiperia eshte shume e vogel qe tja besojme njerezve te lajthitur !!!KETA 102 VJET TE NA VEJNE NE MENDIME !! Te pyesim veten secili nga ne Ç'fare po bëjmë!Kë besojmë?Sepse ne qofte se para 102 vjeteve ia vume fajin pushtimit 500 vjecar Turk , mbas 102 vjeteve kujt do tja veme  fajin??

----------

Hoxhaj Gashi (02-12-2014),zylfije (02-12-2014)

----------


## zylfije

Shiptaret nuk flasin me gojen e tyre por me ate te politikaneve....

----------

*Albo* (02-12-2014)

----------


## Hoxhaj Gashi

Pershendetje,

Shkurt e shqip me nje fjali: Problemi i shqiptareve sot ne 2014 eshte PABARAZIA EKONOMIKE e cila ndikon negativisht ne shume aspekte si ne jetesore,imazhi,sociale dhe mireqenieje.

----------


## benjamin pajazi

Se pari da t pershendes t gjith vllezerit shqiptar ktu ngase esht hera e pare qe shkruaj. 
Duke kaluar ne teme,  kisha ndar ekspozicionin ne disa pjese. 
Per se pari mendoj qe shqipetart sot kan probleme lidhur me gjendjen ekonomike te dy shteteve. Shkurtimisht ju duhen ndihma dhe investime te huaja dhe permes bashkatdhetarve. E gjith kjo e ndihmuar nga politika ekonomike te qel l'aura. 
Ne pik t dyt problemi esht i lidhur me kulturen dhe civilizimin e popullit shqiptar. Historia dhe gjeografia jon ka bere qe ne te ishim ne mes te dy qyteyrimeve,  boten islamo-turke dhe evropiane. Kjo e fundit do t ishte zgjidhja jon perfundimtare Duke marr parasysh vlerat qe do ti pervetsonte populli yn. Naga Ana tjeter duhet te mbrojm dhe traditat tona qe n asnje menyr nuk kundershtojn vlerat evropiane. Poashtu duhet te sfidojm disa argumente tabu te cilat jan te demshme per shendetin ton.
 Edhe pse me vones,  ju uroj t gjithve Diten e Pavaresise.

----------

